# 3 Year Old Quarter Horse Filly



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

What are your thoughts on her conformation? Is she built good for riding? Is she pretty well put together?


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

She is built OK, I don't see why she shouldn't be good for riding. Only things that might make me worry, are her hind pasterns..they have too much slope to them for my liking. They might, or might not affect her in the future. And her back is a tad long. Other than that, she is nice. What are your plans for her?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

bone is a bit light but the rest looks good.


----------



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

I plan on training her for pleasure riding mostly. Maybe a little barrel racing here and there, but nothing serious.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Then I think she'll do well for what you have in mind


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, Kyro, not that you point it out, her rear pasterns ARE too sloped. a bit "fallen".


----------



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies! I think I will purchase her then and start working with her. Hell, I think for $200, she's a STEAL!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly I would pass. Those pasterns will only get worse and she likely will have soundness issues. She may have the starts of DSLD. Too bad, as she is otherwise a cute mare.


----------



## SirComet (Feb 21, 2014)

Honestly, considering she's three with those pasterns, I'd run the other way. I would anticipate a lot of unsoundness in her future, unfortunately


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

Those back pasterns have way to much angel. She's not going to stay sound with those back legs. Even for 200$ i wouldn't touch her with a ten foot pole. Add the weight of a rider and her fetlocks will be on the ground.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Other than the hind pasterns, she looks nice. But with those, I wouldn't expect her to stay sound for more than light riding with a lightweight rider. Even then, she might break down.


----------

